# Plans For Wooden 6 Pack Holders?



## Clutch (15/7/11)

Has anyone got plans for a 6 pack caddy laying around? I want to make some up to give as gifts for people that like my beer enough to not tip it out when my back is turned.
I'm going to use recycled timber and burn my brand into the side with a soldering iron.

Here's an example, but I've seen others with rope as the handle, dovetailed joints, etc.


----------



## thelastspud (15/7/11)

Sounds like a good gift idea to me. I wouldn't be bothering with dovetails myself though, I think they're more for nice furniture and drawers. 
Post some photos when you're done


----------



## Tiny_Tim (15/7/11)

Cool idea! Please post plans if you manage to find any.


----------



## Phoney (15/7/11)

Surely it couldnt be too hard to knock up?

2 x equal sides the length of 3 bottle widths.
2 x equal triangular end bits the width of 2 bottle widths
1 x bottom the length of the sides & width of the end bits
A length of broom handle for a handle

Nail it altogether and voila!


----------



## Wolfy (16/7/11)

There are some ideas in this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=23638
With my wood-working skills I'd be able to build one like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gypsyforest/5...in/photostream/
_(5 or 6 rectangular bits of wood)_


----------



## kymba (16/7/11)

you should look to homer for some inspiration


----------



## jayse (16/7/11)

Cranked out 500 of these at Brewboys.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/7/11)

If any home carpenters out there want to knock up some wooden stackable crates for coopers bottles, to hold 16 longies, I would buy some for sure if the price was right. I'm finding with the beers I want to store long term, the crates I have are slightly too short to stack another one on top, which is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Clutch (16/7/11)

jayse said:


> Cranked out 500 of these at Brewboys.




That's precisely what I'm after!
They wouldn't be too hard to knock up at all. I'm going to Bunnings.


----------



## thelastspud (16/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If any home carpenters out there want to knock up some wooden stackable crates for coopers bottles, to hold 16 longies, I would buy some for sure if the price was right. I'm finding with the beers I want to store long term, the crates I have are slightly too short to stack another one on top, which is a pain in the butt.



If you go back through the ebay thread about a month ago or so there was a guy making and selling wooden crates for longnecks they were stackable as well.


----------



## Wolfy (16/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> ... the crates I have are slightly too short to stack another one on top, which is a pain in the butt.


Standard milk-crates are slightly too short for Coopers bottles, however the thick chunky ones fit them well.


----------



## mh971 (16/7/11)

And considering that the dairy industry was subsidised for decades with our tax dollars we all (those of us over 25) technically own about ten milk crates each I reckon. 

Well thats my logic anyway your honour


----------



## Clutch (17/7/11)

Mick71 said:


> And considering that the dairy industry was subsidised for decades with our tax dollars we all (those of us over 25) technically own about ten milk crates each I reckon.
> 
> Well thats my logic anyway your honour



That. Is. Brilliant.


----------



## Parks (5/10/12)

I just saw this guy's awesome effort -






Gallery:
http://imgur.com/a/ULohS#Z6Tv4


----------



## Malted (5/10/12)

Beer crate could be scaled down to a sixer http://www.instructables.com/id/wooden-beer-crate/ better pictures here: http
://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/how-make-w...-crate-335865/

A bit more complex http://www.instructables.com/id/Wooden-Beer-Bottle-Crate/

A simple sixer holder: http://byo.com/component/resource/article/...er-box-projects

Another simple design: http://beeradvocate.com/community/threads/...e-pickets.6693/ 


Edit: 'plans' would probably need to be tweaked to suit the bottle size you are using anyway. So something with exact plans and dimensions etc might not be totally suitable.


----------



## Parks (5/10/12)

Malted said:


> Beer crate could be scaled down to a sixer http://www.instructables.com/id/wooden-beer-crate/ better pictures here: http
> ://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/how-make-w...-crate-335865/
> 
> A bit more complex http://www.instructables.com/id/Wooden-Beer-Bottle-Crate/
> ...


Some great looking designs there!


----------



## Salt (5/10/12)

Here's a pic of one of the crates we have just made...

I bottle into 500ml bottles kept from all the craft beers I try (500ml is quite standard here in NZ for craft beer), and as me and a mate mostly drink Epic, I've acquired quite a collection of all the same bottles. 

This holds 20 bottles nicely and stacks really well. Just picked up the timber from Bunnings and is screwed together (countersunk).

Oh and showing off the nice new label we made for the Vanilla Bourbon Porter...


----------



## thedragon (5/10/12)

All these examples look great. This has given me something to do over the Christmas break (although the minister for home affairs may have a different opinion as to whether it is productive).


----------



## Feldon (5/10/12)

Feldon said:


> As far as making your own crates, you could look at this thread at the US forum HomeBrewTalk.com and adapt it to your needs.
> 
> Has downloadable templates for the build specs.
> 
> ...


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=946067


----------

